# Which Pobeda To Sacrafice ?



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

*Which Pobeda to sacrifice ?*​
White faced?872.73%Red faced?327.27%


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I have two old Pobeda's with the same caliber, both are none runners, I can make one working watch out of the two, for a bit of fun, which should I sacrifice?









Red faced or white faced/?

cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Red faced or white faced/?


Difficult choice there, but I would keep the red (by a whisker).


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

to be honest i would go for the white one(just to make your choice easy lol) they are both nice


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeap, difficult choice... I like the case on the white one better (more unusual) but the dial is a bit... how shall I put it gently... fugly? 

I vote on the red/brown one...


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

The white one should get the chop.


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

packrat said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > Red faced or white faced/?
> ...


Actually, definitely fix the red one and then sell it to me!!









Then you can look for another donor and fix the white one to keep


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Show no mercy


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Mutley said:


> Show no mercy


lol I was going to put that as a vote, but did not want a landslide............







...............lol


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Keep the red, I think the white face is a bit odd.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

You have to keep the red. Pity one has to go though, is there no other way?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

keep the red


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok USSR watch lovers, the forum has spoken









the Red one will live another day & the white one is the donor

off to the watchie tomorrow

please check in for updates.................... TBC

Cheers martin :hi:

TYPO


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Martin! No, no a thousand times no!

Buy a third one as donor and get the two going. :yes: The White and the red are both keepers! - you won't find other ones easily!

:tease:

The Sequined Avenger


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I took the Pobeda's to the watchie today

for operations :death: keep checking in for updates TBC









Cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I collected the red watch today

It had a jewel reseated, a mini service, stem swapped & a new crystal, I am very pleased with the result










But don't worry Mel even though the white one was the donor, I am actively seeking a donor to restore that also 

Cheers Martin


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

mel said:


> Martin! No, no a thousand times no!
> 
> Buy a third one as donor and get the two going. :yes: The White and the red are both keepers! - you won't find other ones easily!
> 
> ...


Ok Mel

I found this old Pobeda I forgot I had & used it for a donor on the white one, as it was a basket case 










Here is the white dialed one all working, just need to source a bracelet now


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

martinzx said:


> I collected the red watch today
> 
> It had a jewel reseated, a mini service, stem swapped & a new crystal, I am very pleased with the result
> 
> ...


that is a vast improvement compared to how it looked in the first picture however time hasn't been kind to those designs


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

"SMASHIN'" Come on "Whitey"









OK, not to everyone's taste, but unusual and deserves preservation on that ground alone! :yes:

Me. I love it, and the dial is a cracker!










One of my dance websites! Enjoy!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

dtc2 said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> > I collected the red watch today
> ...


What you saying ? .......................its very retro........lol







:thumbsup:



mel said:


> "SMASHIN'" Come on "Whitey"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Mel, it lives another day! :thumbsup:


----------



## LeeKaye (Jun 3, 2011)

I think you made the right choice. Both look so 80s (to my eyes) but the red looks like a modern take on the 80s, if that makes any sense at all.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

martinzx said:


> I collected the red watch today
> 
> It had a jewel reseated, a mini service, stem swapped & a new crystal, I am very pleased with the result
> 
> ...


Very classy,buddy!Great timepiece!


----------

